# Whelen Vertex LED hook up



## Snowman7 (Sep 24, 2009)

New with LED's looking at buying the Vertex hide aways sounds like they are recommended in several forums. How do they hook up? They don't require a power supply? How do you control the lights and patterns


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

no power supply. just hook the power wire to your switch and the ground wire to ground. Then there is a wire to link your lights together and a pattern wire that you can either set your pattern and tape up, or hook it to a switch to change your pattern regularly

i have the "amber" ones in my truck and really am not that impressed...they are not all that bright and are more of a yellow color then anything else


----------



## Snowman7 (Sep 24, 2009)

How does the patterns work or how do you set them both ways? What type of switch would you need if you want to change patterns?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

the "sync" wire connects the lights together so they run insync with each other...the pattern wire changes the lights between different patterns...i don't remember how many the Vertex's have because i just set it to the one i like and taped up the patter wire

if you want to change the patterns regularly then you wire the pattern wires to a push button switch that is then wired to a 12 volt source...basically just apply a 12 volt source to the pattern wire for 2 seconds and it changes the pattern, repeat until you find the one you like


----------



## Snowman7 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am looking at puttin one in each head and tail light so I would hav to run a wire to connect them all correct?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

thats a lot of wire extra wire to run...i synced my headlights and i synced my tail lights...and only ran one long wire in order to put them on the same switch

i wouldn't worry about syncing the front and rear...you are only ever looking at one of them at a time anyway...if there is a slight timing difference between the patterns you would never notice anyway

then again my truck is a 4 door long bed...so running all that wire gets expensive


----------



## jcyonker (Sep 7, 2009)

They are fairly simple to hook up. They use low voltage wire such at 22G 4 Conductor, which you can buy at your local hardware store. I would buy a 50ft spool for probably $10, run the wire in 3/8 split tube conduit for protection to each of your lights so that you can synch them all. If you happen to purchase them at Strobesnmore, they actually make a switch which has a power button and a mode button, which will change the flash pattern. Shop around for a lower price and call them and they should match the price. I have them installed in my headlights, and soon tail lights, and cargo lights. They are definately more yellow than amber. I would say they look like a glass of lemonade color when they flash and you really need to put these inside a reflector, because they are hard to see by themselves. Good luck!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

heres your solution to the piss yellow vertex lights

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83473


----------



## Snowman7 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am looking at the white Vertex lights for my headlights and backup lights which all have clear lens. Are the Vertexs a better option over the whelen 90w strobe hide away kits? What are the big differences?


----------



## jcyonker (Sep 7, 2009)

I am not sure what you want to do with all white leds? You cannot use white for plowing commercially and they would be very annoying looking at bright white lights flashing in a snow storm. I just finished hooking my amber (piss yellow) vertex's up tonight. I put a pair of them in the front headlights, rear (clear) tail lights, and a pair in my cargo or third brake light housing. It turned out nice and really lights up the truck well. The Vertex were very simple to put in. They are all self contained and dont seem to be as fragile as strobes. The only thing that bugs me a little bit about the Amber Vertex is that they are more lemonade yellow vs, true amber. Good luck.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

NOVA is a true amber.....the 600 series is good stuff


----------



## Snowman7 (Sep 24, 2009)

jcyonker;850637 said:


> I am not sure what you want to do with all white leds? You cannot use white for plowing commercially and they would be very annoying looking at bright white lights flashing in a snow storm. I just finished hooking my amber (piss yellow) vertex's up tonight. I put a pair of them in the front headlights, rear (clear) tail lights, and a pair in my cargo or third brake light housing. It turned out nice and really lights up the truck well. The Vertex were very simple to put in. They are all self contained and dont seem to be as fragile as strobes. The only thing that bugs me a little bit about the Amber Vertex is that they are more lemonade yellow vs, true amber. Good luck.


I wanted to install clear vertexs and also have a amber light bar on top of the truck


----------

